# HyperMac Ipad Batterie 16h. de Plus



## andrepaille (27 Août 2010)

Je viens de le recevoir. Aujourd'hui, 27 aout 2010.
Il est NOIR et non GRIS métallique comme sur la photo publicitaire.
Excellente finition belle qualité de produit. Un petit sac gris avec cordon est inclus, pour le protéger et faciliter son transport.
Pour le recharger vous devez emprunter le chargeur fourni AVEC votre Ipad.
Un fil USB est fourni, pour sa recharge.
Pour utiliser la charge (16h.) de l'appareil à votre Ipad, vous devez vous servir du fil fourni AVEC votre Ipad.
Pas de feuillet indicatif avec le produit.
Dites-vous que vous devrez payer la douane. Ici au Quebec Canada $39

Je reviendrai pour vous parler de son rendement après essai.
J'invite ceux qui le possède de nous en glisser quelques mots.
merci.
André Paillé Québec


----------

